# 05 or 06 Firenze



## luv2cruz (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi, folks!

I have found good deals on both an 05 and 06 Firenze. They are both equipped comparably, full Ultegra. My question is, how much difference can I expect between the two bikes' rides? I understand that the 06 frame is compact and has shaped top and down tubes, and the 05 is traditional with round tubes. I have ridden the 05, but cannot ride the 06 first. The 05 is a 55cm, and the 06 is a medium. 

I really liked the ride of the 05, but I like the finish on the 06 frame better, and the 06 will be a little more money, but not enough to really matter. I am 51, and ride for fitness and pleasure, mostly 20-30 mile training rides with the occasional metric century or MS ride. I'm looking for a smooth ride for long days in the saddle.

any thoughts...HerbertK, maybe?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

As long as the 06 is sized with the same sized top tube or very close I don't think you can go work. Besides fit you have to like the look too! Ultimate I would think the 06 would have a stiffer frame without compromsing comfort although you should really ride whatever your buying before buying.


----------



## bepe (Mar 2, 2006)

*06 Firenze*

I have the 06 Firenze and love it. I have about 2500 miles on it (got it in March) Its very comfortable on club rides but can really take off when you jump on the pedals. Its also the first bike I've owned with compact crank front gearing, which I find much better than either a traditional 2 ring setup or a triple. I agree that if you can ride one, that is best. I swapped out the seat (went to a Selle Evolution) and would like to upgrade the wheels at some point. Other than that, no complaints. Good luck


----------

